

ABAP - uninverted
http://monohedron.blogspot.com/2009/01/even-worse-languages-abap.html

======
satyajit
That's hilarious man. I did work on ABAP for a few dreaded years of my
professional life. And now I am coding in Ruby and Rails. I feel like I am the
oldest man on earth, who has touched a dynosaur and who is on his way to moon
for a joyride!

